# Plugging my website



## irg7620 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok, guys. i have a serious question. in a few more months, i am going to have a website launched that promotes death metal bands. it will have all kinds of information and i will continue to add stuff so long as i can find new stuff to put on it that is useful to fans of and bands of death metal. i would like to know how i can use the url of my site when it launches to help promote it. i'm asking here before i do it because i don't want to get banned or shitcanned. let me know what you think.

ok, here is a simpler thing. i want to put the url in my signature but i wanted to know if that was ok. i can't seem to find anything on promoting outside stuff off hand.


----------



## Chris (Sep 24, 2006)

No problem at all.


----------



## irg7620 (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you chris. it will happen as soon as it is launched.


----------



## rogue (Sep 25, 2006)

good luck with it mate


----------



## irg7620 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks rogue. i will need it.


----------



## Mykie (Sep 27, 2006)

Hell yeah dood, let me know what the url is and I will link you from themusicriot.net when it is finished


----------

